# Ремонт инструмента



## Rinat_Djan (23 Янв 2014)

Всем доброго времени суток!
Люди добрые, подскажите хороших мастеров для ремонта и подстройки "итальянца" в Москве.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## vbaev (23 Янв 2014)

Когда-то Ю.П.Дранга сказал мне, что их нет )


----------



## Rinat_Djan (24 Янв 2014)

Да это, как бы, и не секрет))
Потому и спрашиваю. Может кто подскажет?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (24 Янв 2014)

Может ребята из kn-music.ru смогут хорошо отремонтировать?


----------



## Welt (27 Янв 2014)

Rinat_Djan писал:


> Люди добрые, подскажите хороших мастеров для ремонта и подстройки "итальянца" в Москве.


Что за итальянец? И что с настройкой?


----------

